# how the f do u type???



## sudsy9977 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok so if i am gonna be more active on this damn forum i might have to finally take th eplunge to learn how to type.......how do u do it?.....i am 33....i never took a typing class.....i never had to type in ANY job or school......i only put the dots to separate my sentences so it might be easier to read......i use three fingers to type.......my two index fingers to type and my right thumb to hit the space bar.....and i have to look at the keys even though i know where they are sorta......so what do i do.....i feel like i can type pretty fast for the way i do it but i know it is probably hard to understand for most people.......thanks for any advice...ryan


----------



## JeffS (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm Do you like to play games?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005RV5M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

That's more of a fun way to learn. Helps it feel less like you are being taught and more like you are just getting better while playing.

Also some online games: http://www.funtotype.com/

If you want more of a standard there is always Mavis Beacon.

You could also look into a class at a local community college.

And as a general rule using the enter or return key instead of ... breaks up thoughts and sentences into a much more readable format.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## spinblue (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a Dad that makes you take the class in 8th grade. Good grief, I hated the very thought of it. Only one other boy in the class of ~40, holy crap, this isn't so bad.

Especially when I took to it pretty well, typing at that point ~65 wpm. Murray and I had a great time sitting in the back of that class.

As a senior in HS, I wasn't overly motivated and took it as an easy grade and got up to ~95 wpm. And again, this time, a great looking blonde that sat next to me. 

Dad was in the service and was chosen to do certain things because he knew how to type. Maybe he knew something all along, in the late 70s when computers started to become available, I took to them like a duck in water. My career for years was computer programming and being able to type fast and accurately, goes a long way in production.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 3, 2011)

Two fingers and spell check!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Two fingers and spell check!




There ya go Ryan....an attainable goal.


----------



## rulesnut (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.rapidtyping.com/


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometimes, when I'm too lazy to _lean forward_ and reach my keyboard, I just use the Ease of Access "On-Screen Keyboard."

I have it as a quick-launch program on the taskbar. What?! You're doing fine Ryan. Typing has run it's course. Pretty soon we'll just be imprinting our thoughts online through subdermal induction pads in our hands.





Our greasy, greasy hands.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2011)

Mavis Beacon


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 3, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> .......how do u do it?.....i am 33....i never took a typing class.....thanks for any advice...ryan



I was in the same boat about 25 years ago. I was a commercial painter and then an aircraft mechanic. Then one day I decided I wanted to become a computer programmer. I struggled with typing all through school. Typing on a typewriter, forget it. I sucked then and I still suck at it. Typing on a pc, piece of cake. I make good use of the backspace and delete keys and the spell checker is my best friend.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 3, 2011)

Ryan,
I suffer from the same problem too. For you I would recommend start using that thumb for the space bar rather than using the period.


----------



## jaybett (Mar 4, 2011)

A computer program that teaches the basics is a good first step. After that practice practice and more practice. I used to type out magazine articles and pages from books. 

Jay


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 4, 2011)

I took typing in the 8th grade, too. I think it was required, IIRC. Anyway, I broke my arm really badly about half way through the class and had to drop out. When I came back the next year, I was the only 9th grader in the class and I hated it, so I cheated like hell and never learned to type correctly. Now I spend all day on the computer, writing pages and pages of legal gobbledegook. Spell check has been a godsend -- I can't spell worth a damn, either -- as has this nifty little program, which works in all Windows apps: www.asutype.com Highly recommended.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I am gonna try and type better i guess. I guess it is really laziness that i have. ryan


----------



## monty (Mar 4, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> Well I am gonna try and type better i guess. I guess it is really laziness that i have. ryan



If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The way you post is original and distinctive. I say don't change a thing.


----------

